# Chart TV episode - Oil, 26th January, 2006



## charttv (24 January 2006)

The latest episode on oil can be found here

http://www.pollux.biz/charttv/oil23jan06/oil23jan06.html

Looking to re-test previous high of USD $70.85 very, very soon.

duration 4:29


----------



## michael_selway (25 January 2006)

charttv said:
			
		

> The latest episode on oil can be found here
> 
> http://www.pollux.biz/charttv/oil23jan06/oil23jan06.html
> 
> ...




http://www.pollux.biz/charttv/oil23jan06/oil23jan06.swf

Yes he said restest but not bust through!


----------

